# Advice



## julie littler (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello
My name is Julie and I am married to Gary with two boys aged 16 and 10.
My husband has been working in Qatar and Dubai, but currently back in England.
He is returning to work in Dubai and wants us to move with him.lane:
Please please could you give us any advice of where to live (rent to start), schools , places to meet and socialize,and can we take our small dog hunter?
We have lived aboard before in Australia.
Be grateful for any advice thankyou Julie


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

You want to take your small dog hunter?

or 

You want to take your small dog, Hunter?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

First questions would be what is your budget for school and housing?


----------



## julie littler (Mar 3, 2014)

budgets for schools 8000+
for houses to rent to start 25,000 (their money) a month


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're not planning on taking your 16 year old out of school with GCSEs just around the corner are you?

Villa, Um Sequim or Jumeriah for that money, Schools - whichever can fir you in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would highly recommend that you read through the stickies on this forum. Most of the questions you ask, have been answered many times before. Good luck!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

If you can live in Australia, Dubai will be a piece of cake.

And no smart -a$se comments from you you Rascal and Pam


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Those are monthly, correct? School fees and rents are quoted on a yearly basis while salaries are quoted on a monthly basis.

25K x 12 = 300K, which is a generous housing allowance. It won't get you the fanciest of the fancy but it'll get you a solid 4 bed+ maid's in most areas, including Jumeirah.

8 x 12 = 96K for school fees. Is that per child or cumulative? 96K will pay for one and a bit more at most of the leading secondary schools but you'll have to top up for two children. 

Finding school places is your biggest challenge. Some parents are happy with the schools here, others aren't, even with the best schools. We can't tell you which category you'll fall into, but I will say if you have children about to do GCSEs at a top rated British private or secondary or grammar school, keep them there and postpone your move until they go to university. If they're at a bog standard comp, come over here. 

And yes, you can have dogs here. Many do. Just don't leave it to the maid to walk your dog.



julie littler said:


> budgets for schools 8000+
> for houses to rent to start 25,000 (their money) a month


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> . Just don't leave it to the maid to walk your dog.


I see that happening all the time.

Pathetic !!!

The poor maids look dog tired walking the dogs eeither before ot after a hard day doing other sh%t for lazy mongrels of an employer


----------



## julie littler (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi
Thanks for replying
might be a stupid question wat are stickies
julie


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

julie littler said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replying
> might be a stupid question wat are stickies
> julie


Not a stupid question at all

Pam was not doing her job right (again!)

Stickies refer to Stick It Poster Notes - you know the 3M yellow label thingees where you scribble notes then stick on your fridge or computer s screen as a reminder

On this site it refers to permanent threads in dark green just above with little stick it notes.

These are generally popular threads for questions people tend to ask a lot and useful for new residents to Dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

julie littler said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replying
> might be a stupid question wat are stickies
> julie


Sorry about that!

Stickies are the threads highlighted in green and titled "Sticky" on the top of the Dubai forum


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

arabianhorse said:


> ...
> 
> *Pam was not doing her job right (again!)*
> 
> .....


Thin ice Horsie...you're skating on thin ice


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Thin ice Horsie...you're skating on thin ice


Aww C'mon

I was helping you.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

There's no such thing as a stupid question (Rascal will disagree).

Stickies are the posts 'stuck' to the front of the forum, they are the core threads for repeat questions/pertinent information for all people coming out here. 

I read all of the renting, schools and driving threads before posting but to be honest using search is a better bet! Remember to use + when searching so for example if you wanted to check out the Jess School in Al Barsha then try JESS+school+Al Barsha (as an example)


----------

